
Having a big competitor doesn’t have to be a disadvantage - sndr_srq
https://medium.com/@CapitalOnStage/startupdate-2-having-a-big-competitor-doesnt-have-to-be-a-disadvantage-971d6bc4e16c
======
sn301
Nice, let's see if they'll make it :)

